# Basic phrases



## Louanna007

Hi!  I am traveling to Poland this summer and I need to learn as much of the language as I can.  What are some common phrases I might need to know?  Please provide phonetic pronunciation wherever possible.   Thank you SOOO much!


----------



## Thomas1

Louanna007 said:
			
		

> Hi! I am traveling to Poland this summer and I need to learn as much of the language as I can. What are some common phrases I might need to know? Please provide phonetic pronunciation wherever possible. Thank you SOOO much!


Hi Louanna007,

You will find some basic phrases here along with audio pronunciation.

Please, tell us what exactly you are looking for and it will be much easier to help you.


----------



## Little_Me

Hello!
I agree with Thomas. We need more details to help you! What kind of phrases you need- that could be used in a shop, on the street, simple kind replies or questions? Used in formal or informal conversation, with people you know well, your friends, strangers, people whose names you don't know or use just "Mr/Mrs" forms? In Polish that is quite important! We'd like to help you, but we need a little bit more information and examples!
Greetings


----------



## Seana

Hi 

If you had never contact with our beautiful and rustled language you would have very serious problem with Polish pronounciation even though you would have the key was given to you by Thomas. It could be really challenge. 
But I have great idea.
Look on this here http://www.ivo.pl/?page=syntezator_mowy_ivona.
It is a Speech Synthesizer. This program could give you a pronounciation of words and short sentences (100 letters). 
But you should write exactly every single letter with our all Polish "little tails". I am sure it could help you. Good luck.


----------



## Korena

I found this website, I hope it works!


Link

-Korena


----------



## Louanna007

Hi again!
Well i'm not exactly sure I should concentrate on learning.  Colors, asking for help, traveling/transportation phrases, ordering in restaurants, basic foods, basic greetings, some conversational lingo.  How to compliment someone would also be helpful. "What kind of music do you listen to? My favorite band is..."  "Sorry, I don't speak much polish" would also be helpful.  
Thank you for all the help!


----------



## Little_Me

Hi again,Louanna!
For now I have just few phrases for you, but without pronunciation, I suggest you using Speech Synthesizer (link in Seana's post)- it's very very good and after careful writing down words and listening, you can make notes with your own pronunciation, which will probably be much better than my poor attempts! Here are some useful expressions (be careful with spelling!):
FORMAL
* Good morning - *Dzień dobry*
* Goodbye - *Do widzenia*
* Good night - *Dobranoc*
* Thank you very much - *Dziękuję bardzo*
* Bon apetite - *Smacznego*
* I'm sorry, I don't speak Polish - *Przepraszam, nie mówię po polsku*
* Excuse me, do you speak English? - *Przepraszam, czy mówi Pan / Pani po angielsku?* / (Pan- to a man; Pani- to a woman)
* I'm sorry, I don't understand - *Przepraszam, nie rozumiem*
* Excuse me, where is the toilet / nearest post office / police station / supermarket / church / (...) Street? - *Przepraszam, gdzie jest toaleta / najbliższa poczta / posterunek policji / supermarket / kościół / ulica (...)?*
* I'd like...(in a restaurant) - *Poproszę...*
* I'm very grateful, thank you - *Jestem bardzo wdzięczna, dziękuję*
* The flight was calm, I feel fine - *Lot był spokojny, czuję się dobrze*
INFORMAL
* Hello, bye - *Cześć*
* Thanks - *Dzięki*
* What kinds of music do you like? - *Jaką lubisz muzykę?*
* What bands do you like? - *Jakie zespoły lubisz?*
* It's okey - *Jest okey*

It's just basic examples, but maybe here http://www.learn-polish-language-software.com/phrases/FSPolish.htm you'll also find few more things.
I'll try to find somethig more on the web and give you few more expressions as quickly as possible. And be careful with Korena's link- there are few spelling mistakes 
Greetings!


----------



## Jana337

Also do not forget to check the links in our resources sticky. 

Jana


----------



## Little_Me

It's me again 
Resources that Jana is talking about are really great, I guess you can find there a lot of useful information! I can only add some info about Polish pronunciation (if Speech Synthesizer wouldn't be enough for your 'knowledge hunger' ):http://www.krykiet.com/polish_pronunciation.htm 
and, as I promised, some more useful everyday phrases and expressions (I hope you will be able to see all Polish letters)
I hope you find it helpful!
Little_Me


----------



## Louanna007

thanks guys!


----------

